# New Section please read!



## Admin

Hi All,

I had this email from Eric



			
				Eric said:
			
		

> Hi, would you consider a category dedicated to members vans and motorhomes, where info, pics and modifications etc. could be displayed?
> I am fascinated by other peoples vehicles and different mods they have made. I also believe that some people enjoy showing off their vans too!
> Many thanks, Eric



So here you go, enjoy!


----------



## simong

may I just add, and I know it will be obvious to some, but to cover up reg plates as to not give the internet scum a chance to be off with the vehicle details and then find out you've been blamed for taking off with £100 of fuel  , like I said obvious but I've forgot it a few times on posts


----------



## eric

*Thank you Admin..*

Thank you Admin for adding this new category.  I'm so lucky, not only have the nurses untied one of my legs (enabling me to type with my toes) but they also allow me to have the light on now for one hour a day!  I hope other members enjoy this category as it will prove to the doctors that not all my ideas are mad..


----------



## Belgian

*Thanks*

Hi Phil,
This add-on is very good, thanks.  
But... if you are considering new add-ons: why not something about trips and voyages of our members and their experiences in the UK and the rest of the world. Would come in mighty handy for those considering a new trip with their MH into the unknown. I'm sure a lot  of members would share their good or bad experiences with the forum, to the benefit of all.
Yours,
Leo


----------



## Mothman

Hi Guys Is there not a pimp my van section??? ie a page dedicated to mods to our vans as i have tons of before & afters of my Van from old in need of doing up,, to now all pimped up,, ie Stero system (ICE) tv, amps, Re upostery, Wheels, tints, mood lighting, Decals, ect ect,,,,,, i would like a section just for pimps please Phil:dance:

 ps whats this new section being called???

Mothman,,,,


----------



## Harmergeddon

simong said:


> may I just add, and I know it will be obvious to some, but to cover up reg plates as to not give the internet scum a chance to be off with the vehicle details and



Understandably a hassle one could do without but it is quite unlikely a motorhome will be the target for such crime. The scumbags are way more likely to target a base vehicle that is both the same colour, make and model as their own. That said better safe than sorry, i always remove my reg, add carlos fandango wheels, top spoiler and flames to any pictures i post of my van on the tinternet. :ninja:


----------



## Pollik

simong said:


> may I just add, and I know it will be obvious to some, but to cover up reg plates as to not give the internet scum a chance to be off with the vehicle details and then find out you've been blamed for taking off with £100 of fuel  , like I said obvious but I've forgot it a few times on posts


 
We are back to basic internet security, here, aren't we?





Polly


----------



## Deleted member 775

Barrington B said:


> Hi Guys Is there not a pimp my van section??? ie a page dedicated to mods to our vans as i have tons of before & afters of my Van from old in need of doing up,, to now all pimped up,, ie Stero system (ICE) tv, amps, Re upostery, Wheels, tints, mood lighting, Decals, ect ect,,,,,, i would like a section just for pimps please Phil:dance:
> 
> ps whats this new section being called???
> 
> Barrington b


  barrington  i note you want a section for pimps:shag: very intresting in deed  come on any pimps out there


----------



## Mothman

:wacko:Yes you cant beat a good old Pimp section i recon:banana:





mandrake said:


> barrington  i note you want a section for pimps:shag: very intresting in deed  come on any pimps out there


----------



## Mothman

So Phil are you setting up a mod/pimped section please?????????







Seriously are we???????
Hope so,,,,,

Barrington b,


----------



## Mothman

Helloooooooo!!!!!! Phil phil wherefore art thou Phil???????????


----------



## davecumbria

*Adria Twin modifications*

Hi All
I thought that you might like to view some of the mods I've done to my Adria Twin .....

I bought the van 12 months ago (first van) and have had a fantastic 12 months. However over the 12 months I have found ways of improving the van to suit me and my wife (when she acompanies me). By the way, I can't spell, which doesn't make me thick! Please don't make me think less of you by pointing out my mistakes.

When I (we) were looking for a van 15 months ago, the "must have" specification included a shower and a fixed bed, both present in the Adria Twin. However I don't like a shower curtain which clings to your body when showering, as the Twin's did. I added 2 strips of velcro and a short length of elastic to the shower curtain/shower wall to pull the curtain away from me while showering. I also remover about 6" from the bottom of the curtain so that it dripped/dried more quickly after a shower.

Thanks go to "Europe by Camper" (Europe By Camper: Adria Twin Modifications and Improvements) website for the following mod...
The addition of a folding bench across the side door opening. This has been a fantastic mod particularly when Lynne accompanies me. I had added a catch to stop the shelf from flapping about under heavy breaking.

I also saw a mod which converted the small "hole in the floor" in the rear seats footwell into a more secure area. I have upgraded this mod to a lockable "safe". The safe is lined with 5mm thick foam. I used a standard latch lock, packed out with a thin piece of wood so that the latch fitted under the floor perfectly. I also removed a small amount of wood from the vertical strengthener to allow the latch to spring out correctly when closed. Travelling abroad I felt it a safe place to keep our passports and money. All parts were bought from B&Q.

My van is silver and I thought that the gas outlet and water/electric flaps didn't blend in with the silver van, so using silver "smoothrite" and a cloth, I rubbed the black plastic with silver paint, giving the plastic a silver look. This has now been on since April and hasn't shown any signs of peeling off.

I'm now going to attempt to attach the photos ....

I can only attach 5 photos per post, so if you find this of interest, I can send you the rest of the photos.

Cheers


----------



## jamesmarshall

*Big Bum Bessie*

The conversion has moved on a bit since the last pics were taken.
Jim


----------



## Viktor

Looks like it's coming along nicely Jim.


----------



## northernspirit2001

Mothman said:


> Hi Guys Is there not a pimp my van section??? ie a page dedicated to mods to our vans as i have tons of before & afters of my Van from old in need of doing up,, to now all pimped up,, ie Stero system (ICE) tv, amps, Re upostery, Wheels, tints, mood lighting, Decals, ect ect,,,,,, i would like a section just for pimps please Phil:dance:
> 
> ps whats this new section being called???
> 
> Barrington b



....are you being sarcastic, I cant tell!

PS. My stereo power bounces boy racers off the road, there is a massive subwoofer in the overhead bunk amongst other ICE additions. Problem is it rattles the blind in the rooflight!


----------



## Mothman

Hi & No not being Sarcastic at all im on another forum dedicated to car (ICE) ECT ECT i would love a section as in alot of other forums dedicated to our Mods/Pimps,,,, i have 2 amps & a 1,000 watt sub rms:tongue: Tv wired to surround sound for the ultimate in Movie watching,, my list of Pimps is endless on my Hymer,,,, i love my music loud soulful funk & R&B OLD ELECTROS,,,,,always been into my Gadgets & car systems im a bit old skool like that, 

Mothman,




northernspirit2001 said:


> ....are you being sarcastic, I cant tell!
> 
> PS. My stereo power bounces boy racers off the road, there is a massive subwoofer in the overhead bunk amongst other ICE additions. Problem is it rattles the blind in the rooflight!


----------



## northernspirit2001

Mothman said:


> Hi & No not being Sarcastic at all im on another forum dedicated to car (ICE) ECT ECT i would love a section as in alot of other forums dedicated to our Mods/Pimps,,,, i have 2 amps & a 1,000 watt sub rms:tongue: Tv wired to surround sound for the ultimate in Movie watching,, my list of Pimps is endless on my Hymer,,,, i love my music loud soulful funk & R&B OLD ELECTROS,,,,,always been into my Gadgets & car systems im a bit old skool like that,
> 
> Mothman,



awesome...

I'm no expert but try my best to get a good rich and thunderous sound for music and watching films/tv!

Presumed I'd be on my own there, my fault for typecasting motorhomers! Not that theres anything at all wrong with enjoying the peace and solace motorhoming and wilding in particular can enjoy. Everything has its time and place.....


----------



## Mothman

Hi Yeah fully agree buddy,, got to have a good head unit its a must IMO i run 2 x 1,000 watts amps 1 x 1,000 watt sub hi top tweeters sony 3 way 6x9s 6" sonys in the dash all going through a PYLE EQ & IT ROCKS BIG TIME:dance:

Hey Northenspirit Sweeeeeet van my friend very nice indeed:dance::dance::dance:

Mothman,


----------



## Burtie

I'm jellous my sound system has packed up
one day it worked the next it didn't 
I had it working for 2 minutes the other day 
then it stopped so now I have to decide what to put in


----------



## Haaamster

Burtie sadly Mothman has now left the forum.


----------



## jayjay31

how do you delete attached thumbnails ? i know how to remove photos from the post but cant remove the attached photos

cheers

j


----------



## Polar Bear

HTML:
	

[ATTACH=CONFIG]24376._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]24377._xfImport[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]24378._xfImport[/ATTACH]


My first attempt


----------



## invalid

Polar Bear[/ATTACH]View attachment 24378[/HTML]


I'm surprised that someone who can afford a stately pile like that has the time to build their own van, let alone being a bit tight, I'm sure with that show of wealth you can afford to get Mr Brown to do it for you. :camper:


----------



## Polar Bear

invalid said:


> Polar Bear[/ATTACH]View attachment 24378[/HTML]
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that someone who can afford a stately pile like that has the time to build their own van, let alone being a bit tight, I'm sure with that show of wealth you can afford to get Mr Brown to do it for you. :camper:



I didn't get where I am today throwing money about. 

I do live in Yorkshire and live by their rules, 

Who's Mr Brown?
Is his work as good as mine?


----------



## n brown

never heard of him


----------



## Tezza33

n brown said:


> never heard of him


Didn't he work with Mr Blair?, didn't build a good motorhome between them


----------



## trevskoda

to much wheetabix turnes you into a builder.


----------



## Polar Bear

northernspirit2001 said:


> ....are you being sarcastic, I cant tell!
> 
> PS. My stereo power bounces boy racers off the road, there is a massive subwoofer in the overhead bunk amongst other ICE additions. Problem is it rattles the blind in the rooflight!



My stereo is great. The best thing about it is that no one outside the van can hear it and therefore can't get upset, grumpy or stressed about my choice of music???


----------



## vindiboy

First I had the Caravan,then the Euro Mobil then the Hymer and now the Chausson, going down the pan slowly hee hee.


----------



## lord r taylor

*my new motorhome*


this is my new motorhome a 2001 gmc daybreak


----------



## Polar Bear

lord r taylor said:


> View attachment 42123View attachment 42123View attachment 42123View attachment 42123View attachment 42123View attachment 42123
> this is my new motorhome a 2001 gmc daybreak



Six? WOW. Most people struggle to afford one! Well done..


----------



## invalid

Well you’ve got to have somewhere for the staff to sleep.


----------



## Fazerloz

That's what you call been proud of your van, the same 6 pics.

Can anyone tell me what is to be gained by removing the reg number in a photo as it is on display to all 24hrs a day.
I know I removed my reg in my pic but I really don't know why.


----------



## lord r taylor

sorry for posting six photo,s  but every time I clicked to upload the pic it said failed to upload hence six pics


----------



## trevskoda

lord r taylor said:


> sorry for posting six photo,s  but every time I clicked to upload the pic it said failed to upload hence six pics



Triger finger or to much alloy in you diet.:wacko:


----------



## Polar Bear

Fazerloz said:


> That's what you call been proud of your van, the same 6 pics.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is to be gained by removing the reg number in a photo as it is on display to all 24hrs a day.
> I know I removed my reg in my pic but I really don't know why.



Well surly, like the poster who gave you that advise, you cover up your number whilst on the road don't you?


----------



## Fazerloz

Polar Bear said:


> Well surly, like the poster who gave you that advise, you cover up your number whilst on the road don't you?



That must be where I am going wrong. Thanks
I only do it when going into car parks.


----------



## lord r taylor

ended up not buying the GMC Daybreak as I felt it was to big for me as a new owner I did however buy this


----------



## n brown

lord r taylor said:


> ended up not buying the GMC Daybreak as I felt it was to big for me as a new owner I did however buy thisView attachment 42543View attachment 42543View attachment 42543View attachment 42543View attachment 42543View attachment 42544View attachment 42545


that looks nice
nice
nice 
nice 
nice
nice
ecin


----------



## Deg3y

Mothman said:


> Hi & No not being Sarcastic at all im on another forum dedicated to car (ICE) ECT ECT i would love a section as in alot of other forums dedicated to our Mods/Pimps,,,, i have 2 amps & a 1,000 watt sub rms:tongue: Tv wired to surround sound for the ultimate in Movie watching,, my list of Pimps is endless on my Hymer,,,, i love my music loud soulful funk & R&B OLD ELECTROS,,,,,always been into my Gadgets & car systems im a bit old skool like that,
> 
> Mothman,


I have a sub woofer under the side bench seat in the rear, fab sound...


----------



## mjvw

Really splashed out on the T4 replaced the bonnet strut with a hydraulic on last of the big northern spenders. TBF it make opening the bonnet a breeze.


----------

